# anyone with car panted gold on here



## dre (Apr 15, 2003)

what's a pefect gold for a car.


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

striaght up gold


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

with big glitter flakes and a shit load a gloss finish


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bncrzy_@Jun 22 2003, 03:56 PM
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*


 yer that looks good


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2003)

Dayum!


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

bigger pic


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

In my opinion,Kandy Pegan gold is the way to go


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

bncrzy:::::::: Are my flakes gonna look like yours do?


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Candy gold on my project '64.


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Game_@Sep 19 2003, 11:28 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I am in love with that paint.....


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bncrzy_@Sep 20 2003, 12:09 PM
> *bigger pic
> 
> 
> ...


 Can I see some more pics of this car please.


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Sep 20 2003, 11:01 PM
> *bncrzy:::::::: Are my flakes gonna look like yours do?*


 kinda, yours will be more "silver" cuz u wont have a kandy to give it depth. u could always thro a kandy later and have the base (silver or gray ,med. to lite) and flake put on for now.


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Payasomm+Sep 21 2003, 05:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Payasomm @ Sep 21 2003, 05:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bncrzy_@Sep 20 2003, 12:09 PM
> *bigger pic
> 
> 
> ...


Can I see some more pics of this car please.[/b][/quote]
check post your rides. pics are not too great. :uh:


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Payasomm_@Sep 22 2003, 10:33 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 she can squeeze my ducky anyday of the week lol


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

he is selling that caddy if your'e that in love with it


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Sep 22 2003, 05:33 PM
> *he is selling that caddy if your'e that in love with it*


 Where can I see more pics and stuff of it at?


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)




----------

